# Got my Bobcat mount back



## Hawk-eye (Jan 14, 2011)

Well my taxidermist called and said that the bobcat I shot last fall was done. So I headed up there to pick him up today. We got this cat on the opening day of the Iowa bobcat season last year when two friends and I went calling for them on the opening day of bobcat season. Iowa allows only a 250 cat quota to be taken and then the season closes. There's not a lot of cats in the state compared to Missouri or other states. Most of the cats of that 250 that get harvested are taken by trappers, so we were extremely delighted to call this one in!

I was very happy with how this cat turned out. Since beginning this process, I've looked at a lot of bobcat taxidermy work on the world wide web. It is amazing how much bad bobcat taxidermy work there is out there. Cats are one of the tougher animals to mount and get right for taxidermists. Not so much because of the body, but the face. The face is tough to get right and make the animal look alive on a cat. But I felt like my guy did a great job.

This was a female cat. I had a hard time deciding what kind of mount and habitat that I wanted. Finding a form that I really liked and would work well with this cat's body size took me a while. My taxidermist was great and very patient with me during the whole process! I finally decided on a form that had the cat kind of stepping up. So I found an old, hollowed out stump on a farm that I hunt regularly and took it to him to use in the mount. He added everything else. The base underneath of it all is left unfinished for now. I will stain it once I get a pedestal made for the base. Gives me a little woodworking project to do, which I also enjoy. The detail work on this mount is outstanding and these pictures (after looking at them) just absolutely don't do it justice. I used the flash on most of them and one without the flash. I may try some pictures tomorrow with better lighting?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mount Hawkeye I'm sure you'll enjoy it for many years and relive the hunt everytime you see it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes that looks lovely. I would be very happy to have that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very nice.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks really good, and as you mentioned the face is the hard area--but yours looks very nice there as well.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Great looking mount! And yes it is hard to find a taxidermist who can do a good job on a cat's face, they are really difficult to get right. Yours looks really pretty though, and the ears are even at a realistic angle (i've seen SO many with the ears set too "tall" or flattened out to either side, both of which are wrong) Eye set and nose looks good too from what I can see.

Nice, clean habitat work on it, as well -- that's a trophy I'd be happy with!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Me likey too!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

NICE LOOKING MOUNT----FINE JOB -----SB


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks great. I like that the body looks full, not skinny like most all i see, plus the face is spot on. Thats what im looking for, quality!


----------



## bendawson (May 13, 2010)

they did a great job on that mount!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

AWESOME! LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking mount I would love to get one mounted like that. Great mount congrats.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Pretty Kitty! Really like the form you picked! Lets people get a clear picture (all angles) of what they would see in the wild if they came across one. Shows great detail of the size, frame and width of the animal. Congrats!!!


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Bobcat.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats an amazing mount! Congrats!


----------



## 97bailee (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good. I'm hoping to get my first one soon.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

That's one pretty kitty.


----------

